# BMW buy back Cars Lemon Law California



## freshwater (Sep 30, 2006)

Recently I visited a very reputable dealer and inquire about few of their cars, the Sale person told me that they are BMW buy back from California so they are under Lemon Law.
The showed me the history of all the issues and that they are fixed but since California Lemon Laws are very strict so normally the customer give the Car back but in some other state that is not possible and those cars will be still out on the road. I think the sale person was trying to tell me that its OK to buy a Lemon Car if the issues are not that severe and been taken care of. My question is.

1) BMW dont CPO these cars so after the original Warranty I wont be able to get any warranty on them.
2) It will be hard to sell them since the Lemon Car will show up on the carfax.
3) Is this true if the same problem occur again then the dealer has to buy back again according to the lemon law.
4) Then why the hell these big dealers are selling these Lemons Car even though they are 
very upfront in disclosing the history of the vehicle. we expect these from those shady ebay dealers but I was shocked to see these cars at 5* BMW dealerships.
the price was ~ 10% lower then other cars on the lot which are not Buy Back.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

freshwater said:


> Recently I visited a very reputable dealer and inquire about few of their cars, the Sale person told me that they are BMW buy back from California so they are under Lemon Law.
> The showed me the history of all the issues and that they are fixed but since California Lemon Laws are very strict so normally the customer give the Car back but in some other state that is not possible and those cars will be still out on the road. I think the sale person was trying to tell me that its OK to buy a Lemon Car if the issues are not that severe and been taken care of. My question is.
> 
> 1) BMW dont CPO these cars so after the original Warranty I wont be able to get any warranty on them.
> ...


As regards California Lemon Law,
1. You should be able to purchase an extended warranty other than CPO for the car.
2. If there is a Lemon Law title condition, it will be very hard to get market pricing on the resale. That should affect how much you would be willing to pay for the car in the first place.
3. The dealer doesn't buy the car; if there is a repurchase, it would be BMW. Whether BMW would do a repurchase depends on the terms of sale. If the car is sold 'as-is' (with a Lemon Law title restriction), then no repurchase if the problem that resulted in the original repurchase occurs again.
4. The dealers feel they can sell the cars. If 10% off of the other non Lemon Law cars is not sufficient, the market will tell them real quick.


----------



## freshwater (Sep 30, 2006)

I am seeing these cars showing up in IL and NJ, so why BMWNA is bringing them to East coast to get rid of them, why they dont sell them in CA.
Some of these cars are sitting here for more then 6 months now and they look great but no buyers, may be they need to get rid of them in an Auction.
So I think a buyer need to offer them the auction price to pick these cars from them.
Can BMW give an Extended Warranty on these Lemon cars or we need to go outside to get one.

Thanks.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

If any of the problems are electrical, run away. 10% savings is way too little.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of the vehicles you may be looking at don't have branded titles. The customer was probably "trade assisted" out of their vehicle due to any multitude of reasons/factors. Some of those cars are perfectly fine to buy and even can be certified. Some can't. Ask them to read the diclosures to you. For instance, sometimes it's because it needed a part necessary to the vehicle's operation that was on back order for months and BMW agreed to switch their car in the interim. A vehicle like this would be pretty cut and dry to buy if the numbers made sense to you.


----------



## freshwater (Sep 30, 2006)

I look at few of them and all those are branded as Lemon and mention they cannot be CPO by BMW. The Dealer was very upfront in showing the details of what the issues they have and some of the issues are not that major and they mention they fixed it by replacing some parts like the glass roof or the sway bar, clunk noise from the front. The dealer told me if i am planning to sell them after few yrs of use then dont buy them since it will show up on the carfax as Lemon. But If i like to keep them for a longer time then its not a Bad deal and looks like they were willing to negotiate quite few $$$$....


----------



## raaizin (Feb 27, 2007)

Just as a side note, some banks or credit unions wont lend money for a "lemon"


----------

